# Were the Dark forces always got the worst commanders?XD



## Hisoka Morrow (Jul 5, 2021)

Yeah, all the commanders you could nominate from Dark Lord's side, seeming always to be "pay to win" generals, no matter it's Melkor, Sauron, and so on. Apart from some few cases, such as the Easterlings, Nazguls during Angmar or Corsairs who might fight without superior economic and military resources support, all the Dark Lord's commanders always suck unless they got endless backup of all kinds of logistic resources and absolutely superior strength on all kinds of aspects, such as endless personnel, endless ammo of heavy firepower, and so on. Any idea?


----------

